# Youth Season



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the Youth Deer Season will stay where it has been and not be moved to October.




2015-2016 Ohio Hunting Regulations Proposals Amended

3/19/2015 Ohio DNR in Wildlife 



COLUMBUS, OH  After receiving public input about regulations proposed to the Ohio Wildlife Council on Feb. 11, *modifications were made to some of the proposed season dates for the 2015-2016 hunting regulations*. These changes were presented to the Ohio Wildlife Council at Wednesdays meeting. The council will vote on these amended proposals as well as all other fish and wildlife proposals at their next meeting, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).

*The youth deer-gun season has been proposed to remain in its current time frame of the third weekend in November*. Comments from stakeholders during the ODNR Division of Wildlifes open house process revealed both support and a lack of support for moving the season, as well as a range of suggestions for a new time frame and some proposals to remove the season entirely. The division plans to engage sportsmen and women over the next year prior to recommending any changes to this season.

The fall wild turkey season has been proposed to open on Oct. 10, two days earlier than the original proposal of Oct. 12.

*The proposed two days of gun hunting in December are Dec. 28-29. The newly proposed dates for muzzleloader season are Jan. 9-12*. Comments about these seasons as initially proposed showed that a season the day after Christmas caused conflict with family and travel plans. Further, hunters wanted additional time between the two days of gun hunting in December and muzzleloader season. The proposed Jan. 9-12 muzzleloader season gives additional time between gun and muzzleloader hunting while staying within the time frame prior to the time most bucks start dropping their antlers.

All other proposals remain unchanged from their original presentation at the Ohio Wildlife Council meeting on Feb. 11.

The ODNR Division of Wildlife remains committed to properly managing Ohios deer populations through a combination of regulatory and programmatic changes.

The Ohio Wildlife Council will vote on proposals at its next regularly scheduled meeting on Wednesday, April 8. Visit wildohio.com for more information.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, if it ain't broke, you know the saying. Wish they would make up their minds before my ohio outdoors calendar is printed, tired of penciling in the changes !!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the youth proposal.

Also, was not a proponent of the extended two day shotgun season dates(dates ='s even more bred does being taken further reducing 2016 deer herd) but since it will be the case and the dates thereof, I'm glad they put a little time between the extended season and m/l season.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That proposal changed pretty quick. Glad to hear that for the kids. Second gun season....still not a fan. Too much pressure on a already reduced deer heard.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good for the youth hunters but not much change ! Looks like things are the same as they have been for "toooo" many years. Swapping the early M/L for the late shotgun season won't impact harvest numbers significantly.
If we are to see deer numbers increase, something a little more significant needs to be done.
Oh yea , Dnr doesn't want deer numbers to increase.
How about BUCK only on public land for a couple seasons ?? Or Buck only bow season on public ?
Good luck and Good hunting.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I would support a buck only season for adults and let the kids shoot does if they want to, but we all know thats not gonna happen, just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## buckeyeguy142 (Aug 16, 2011)

My 77yr old father enjoys getting out while it's decent weather like early M/L, a shame he won't be able to hunt in the cold


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

buckeyeguy142 said:


> My 77yr old father enjoys getting out while it's decent weather like early M/L, a shame he won't be able to hunt in the cold


 Yes, that is a bad thing for him and I'm sorry he won't be able to get out. Every single rule change will effect someone-- some positive some negatively.Maybe a crossbow would be the way to help him enjoy some time in the woods. 
I'm not 77 yet but I can see that day rapidly approaching and I hope I can still enjoy time afield at that time in my life.
Good Luck and Good Hunting !
Any thoughts on Including seniors in on the youth season ? Over 66 ?


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

First, I have mixed emotions on the whole youth season in general. While it is probably a great tool for getting kids out in the field I also feel like this "entitlement" generation has everything handed to them the way it is. Maybe Im bitter because I was pretty much self taught in the outdoors. Anyway I feel this decision was,like a lot of DNR decisions lately, a piss poor move. In my neck of the woods you are lucky if you see any orange the whole youth weekend or hear any shots. So where are all the kiddos? Then we are told via the newspaper or other media outlets that the low kill numbers are a result of less young hunters out, due to crummy weather. IMO if the DNR wanted to encourage more participation they would push for an earlier Oct. season with more favorable weather. This would also shut up some of the bowhunters that whine about the youth season falling smack dab in the middle of the rut.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

fastwater said:


> I like the youth proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, was not a proponent of the extended two day shotgun season dates(dates ='s even more bred does being taken further reducing 2016 deer herd) but since it will be the case and the dates thereof, I'm glad they put a little time between the extended season and m/l season.


How is a doe in September different from a doe in January? 
I think the youth season is 6 one way half a dozen the other. Deer move better in November if kids are too wimpy to hunt in the rain and cold too bad. 40 degrees and drizzle is better for deer movement than 65 and sunny. Bowhunters who complain will complain either way. As far as buck only on public ground, it may be applicable in some areas the public ground I hunt has more deer per acre than any of the private ground so it wouldn't be necessary where I am. The issue is it would decimate young bucks hurting the number of trophy age class deer which is the participation and tourism draw for the state.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *jray*:
> 
> How is a doe in September different from a doe in January?


For one, with the foliage being all gone by Jan. deer are much easier to spot and kill in Jan. versus in Sept. when ya can't see near as far into the woods.

Right here from the deck of the house early in the season, I can't see 20ft into the woods. By Jan. I can see several hundred yards. IMO, a late season is gonna produce higher kill numbers simply cause they're easier to spot. Especially since we now are using rifles capable of 2-300 yd shots.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm all for the youth season. I kind of liked the idea if it being in October. But either way is good. I would not take the kids out during regular gun until they are high school age when they can hold there own a little. I hunt all seasons and youth gun season has never had any impact on my success. I would like to see the extended gun season go away. I made sure to voice my opinion on the odnr website. I don't know if anybody listens, but I would encourage all to do that if you have ideas and suggestions.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

jray said:


> How is a doe in September different from a doe in January?
> I think the youth season is 6 one way half a dozen the other. Deer move better in November if kids are too wimpy to hunt in the rain and cold too bad. 40 degrees and drizzle is better for deer movement than 65 and sunny. Bowhunters who complain will complain either way. As far as buck only on public ground, it may be applicable in some areas the public ground I hunt has more deer per acre than any of the private ground so it wouldn't be necessary where I am. The issue is it would decimate young bucks hurting the number of trophy age class deer which is the participation and tourism draw for the state.


What public ground you hunting? I'd like to visit there and take a look around.


----------

